# OWL Knapp-in



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 10, 2016)

Come join us in Comer GA for the 2016 Outdoors Without Limits Knapp-in. Booths are free. Contact me or YellowKnife for more details


----------



## YellowKnife (Mar 19, 2016)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Come join us in Comer GA for the 2016 Outdoors Without Limits Knapp-in. Booths are free. Contact me or YellowKnife for more details


Alright, over 500 folks have viewed this post. Now who's gonna come hang out! Got some free stuff to give away and you can spend the day with some of the best knappers and primitive skill's experts in the state  for some one on one instructions. If you need rock or tools Jeff O'Brien, Oconee Flint Works will be there with everything you need for knapping. Free camping with hookup if you want to come up Friday, gates open at noon. We will be knapping under a lighted shelter with plenty of space. We still need vendors so let me know if you would care to join us.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 23, 2016)

If it weren't for the timing I'd be there Benji. My Trackrock Hammer-in was just this past weekend and I still haven't got all my stuff unloaded and sorted. Had a great crowd this event - hope OWL does as well.
Wonderful program!


----------



## YellowKnife (Mar 24, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> If it weren't for the timing I'd be there Benji. My Trackrock Hammer-in was just this past weekend and I still haven't got all my stuff unloaded and sorted. Had a great crowd this event - hope OWL does as well.
> Wonderful program!


Thanks Carl ! I saw the pics from TrackRock,WOW!Great to hear about all the newbies,wish I could have been there, I still remember the last time as I could sit an listen to Mr. Sandy forever. Keep up the great work and I plan to be there in October if ya'll got room for a wore out old rock beater. Would be great if we could get bunch together between now and then for an OWL event.


----------



## pine nut (Mar 24, 2016)

I have viewed several times myself, but it's ust the wrong weekend for me.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 25, 2016)

Several of my good friends and fellow GA Guild members and Flint River Knife Club members participate in the OWL events when possible. Always a positive and rewarding event....just a timing thing for me.
Biggest problem for me is once things get rolling with Trackrock in the spring, I get pretty well "booked" up until late fall. Then the Christmas orders start piling up. All good, but all busy.
I'll talk with Jerry Costen (FRKC) and see if there is an OWL event that I can fit in, he's pretty attuned to the OWL group.

Also you should know that you are always welcome to the Trackrock Hammer-ins. I will personally make sure you have a place to set up and display/demo your beautiful rock work.


----------



## YellowKnife (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks Carl ! I would like to send you a piece to raffle/auction at your discretion to support what you are doing at TrackRock. I plan on being present but if you will send me your addy I'll get in to you just in case I am unable to attend.
God Bless,
B


----------

